# IGD and PEG



## shashank.uniyal

I have asus p5kpl-am/ps motherboard along with nVidia Geforce 9400gt.
I am trying to use dual monitor by connecting one monitor to the IGD port and the other one to PCI/PEG vga port. The problem is I am able to see display only on one monitor i tried tweaking my bios settings, the only thing i am able to do is switch between the displays.
I am attaching the image of the bios menu from where i am selecting the default display.
please help me as i want to use both the displays at the same time.
I am using win 7 64 bit.
:|


----------



## emosun

90% of motherboards disable the onboard gpu when a graphics card is installed , which is why most graphics cards support two displays nowadays.


----------



## shashank.uniyal

The problem is that both the monitors have vga port so i can't connect both to the graphic card.


----------



## emosun

Thats why you use one of these most gpu's come with one in the box 

https://www.google.com/search?q=dvi....,cf.osb&fp=613cabd82c45d1d5&biw=1280&bih=622


----------



## shashank.uniyal

That means you cant use both the IGD and PCE at the same time.
Thanx buddy for helping will try to buy one of these!!


----------

